# Which model jeep?



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

I currently have a 1997 jeep wrangler with a plow on it and I was wondering what the best new/newer model jeep would be? 

Currently looking at a 2008 jeep wrangler sahara.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you havde the 4.0L you will miss the torque


----------



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 4 cylinder


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

2004 Rubicon 4.0 six with auto, great plow vehicle, locking axles and away you go


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I was wondering about the torque on the V6 too. I used to use a YJ with the 4.2 and at first I missed the grunt that motor had when I went to the TJ with the 4.0 Now they have a 3.7


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

theplowmeister;1304508 said:


> I was wondering about the torque on the V6 too. I used to use a YJ with the 4.2 and at first I missed the grunt that motor had when I went to the TJ with the 4.0 Now they have a 3.7


The 4.2 had more power than the 4.0? I did not know that.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected];1304615 said:


> The 4.2 had more power than the 4.0? I did not know that.


Even nicer slide in a 4.5 strokerThumbs Up
http://www.ajeepthing.com/stroker-motor.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

[email protected];1304615 said:


> The 4.2 had more power than the 4.0? I did not know that.


Ya the 4.2 was like 205ft/lb AND it happened at 1,200 RPM

the 4.0 200 ft/lb BUT it was around 2,200 RPM BIG difference when plowing

*note all values are from my memory yours may very.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;1304628 said:


> Ya the 4.2 was like 205ft/lb AND it happened at 1,200 RPM
> 
> the 4.0 200 ft/lb BUT it was around 2,200 RPM BIG difference when plowing
> 
> *note all values are from my memory yours may very.


Funny how design paramiters change the YJ was the last of the farm tractors you could drive on the road and the TJ was the first of the Urban Wranglers.

88-90 177 hp/ 224 lb·ft 1255rpm
91-03 190 hp /225 lb·ft varies slightly due to stroke variness 
04-06 190 hp/230 lb·ft @3K BIG differance

Or so claims the resident "expert" LOL


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I guess my YJ being a farm tractor is why I enjoy it so much, and why it plows so well!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

sjwrangler;1306087 said:


> I guess my YJ being a farm tractor is why I enjoy it so much, and why it plows so well!


And why I just bought another one.:salute:


----------



## Gman96 (Aug 30, 2011)

What plows are you guys putting on these jeeps, I'm looking at an 05 tj and been looking for recomendations on plows


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You have a bunch of choices for your jeep. the one with the least effect on approach angles is the Sno-Pro (Curtis.) Snoway offers a unit with Down Pressure and many other manufacturers offer a unit. Before you start picking a plow go look for a dealer. Support is critical and deciding you like BIGplow before finding out what is supported locally can be a mistake. Parts can be shipped in from anywhere but experienced technicians with the support parts and tools are invaluable to a snow mover. So unless you have a shop, experience and inventory yourself find a dealer that is well stocked and has a good reputation preferablley open 24/7 when it snows and buy a unit he supports.

I will be installing a Curtis (Sno-Pro) on the new YJ. I want to retain approuch angles and they are the only one still offering a mount.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

basher;1306712 said:


> I will be installing a Curtis (Sno-Pro) on the new YJ. I want to retain approuch angles and they are the only one still offering a mount.


For future reference Meyer offers a mount for the Drive Pro plows for a YJ #17082DP

17082DP install sheet


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

festerw;1306721 said:


> For future reference Meyer offers a mount for the Drive Pro plows for a YJ #17082DP
> 
> 17082DP install sheet


Appreciate it, I'd missed that.

Still think I will stay with the Sno-Pro. I like the mounting system both function and apperance. I am fond of enclosed hydraulics, and I like the 400 lbs weight in a 7 foot poly.


----------



## wpeterson47 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stay away from 05-06 Rubicons, or at least be aware of the OPDA issues for which there are no factory solution at this time. Jeep/Wrangler forums will provide tons of info on the OPDA (oil pump drive assembly).


----------



## IndoorPlower (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 12 jeep wrangler from CJs to the new JKs and i have used all them in auto with 6s not 4s. I want to say if you can afford a new jeep, GO WITH THAT. They are awesome and so far as the best with the traction control. I run 7' boss plows and 7.6 poly plows on my Jks and TJs. I run old renegades, YJ saharas and JK saharas and 1 sport TJ. On the CJs I recommand Meyers and TJs and Jks Boss all the way. I have been using jeeps for since I was 16.


----------

